# Can someone explain to me why I lost 100 points?



## baseballfan17 (26 Aug 2013)

Under the forums 'How many applicants did RMC get this year?'

I put:"I heard from a recruiter that RMC received 3000 applicants and only 500 got accepted or it was 1500 applicants and only 300 got accepted. It was a while ago when I spoke to that recruiter, but personally I think 500/3000 is more logical."

Someone said I was spamming and I got reported. I don't want to put the username of the person in case that violates a privacy issue. 

Can I get those points back?


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Aug 2013)

We can see the username of the person who did that.

And, no, I don't think so.  They don't mean anything anyway.....


----------



## MikeL (26 Aug 2013)

Everyone can see you point history and who docked you the points and why.  This isn't a big deal, not like you use your points to win a really cool award or cash.  If you don't want to lose points, be careful of what you post and make sure it is factual and relevant.


----------



## cupper (26 Aug 2013)

I don't know, I think both persons made it clear as to why they though you should receive deductions.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Aug 2013)

I'll take a guess at it.....

Someone asked a question regarding recruiting numbers.  You responded with 





> I heard......3000 applicants and only 500 got accepted..... or it was 1500 applicants and only 300 got accepted. It was a while ago...... personally I think 500/3000 is more logical.



*There is no need to make any post when it's obvious you don't know what you're talking about.*

That's just my guess though.


And then someone subsequently took more MilPoints because you didn't even pretend to put effort into searching for your answer before posting "  :crybaby: "


And then.....TheHead came along to give you points because he follows me lustfully through the site to post the opposite of _anything_ I post.  (I think his feelings were hurt by being set to <ignore> ... but again, that's just a guess)


----------



## UnwiseCritic (26 Aug 2013)

I get minus points all the time. I say what I say, do what I do because I'm young dumb and full of... Sh** My advice don't walk the line and take the minus points. Really who cares, unless you need to play to your ego.

I wonder how many minus points I'll get for this lol.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Aug 2013)

UnwiseCritic said:
			
		

> I get minus points all the time.


A quick skim of your MilPoints shows you haven't lost any since March. Maybe it's just 'the voices' telling you people are out to get you?    :dunno:


----------



## UnwiseCritic (26 Aug 2013)

Lol maybe, wait I see someone coming now!

Or maybe accidentally I smartened up.


----------



## Michael OLeary (26 Aug 2013)

baseballfan17 said:
			
		

> Can I get those points back?



The points around here are like the ones on "Whose Line is is It Anyway" they just don't matter. But they can provide amusement when someone starts worrying about them. Most people will only look at your points when you call attention to them.


----------



## JesseWZ (26 Aug 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The points around here are like the ones on "Whose Line is is It Anyway" they just don't matter. But they can provide amusement when someone starts worrying about them. Most people will only look at your points when you call attention to them.



My points, all for nought.

The cake is a lie.


----------

